# Creative Freebee survey



## Monty (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like everyone is trying to be creative in the Free Bee's they put in with your order. 
I think Ed started it with free blanks. Soon to follow was Beartooth Woods. Recently Roy started putting in a home baked cookie. This week my order from Woodturningz included candy.
With this in mind, how about a fun poll about what you would like to find as a Free Bee in your order.
Comments welcome.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't remember which vendor does it, but I've received medium CA at least twice.  Can always use more CA.


----------



## Scott (Sep 8, 2013)

In the "artistic" Woodturning circles, it is popular to have postcard-sized photos of your work done up with information about you and your work printed on the back.  For our favorite suppliers, they could do up a series of these promotional cards that have pictures of them in various fanciful settings, such as 80's Rock Stars, Disco Divas, NASCAR Drivers, Cowboys, Knights - whatever!  And we could collect these cards and trade them.

Scott.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 8, 2013)

Scott said:


> In the "artistic" Woodturning circles, it is popular to have postcard-sized photos of your work done up with information about you and your work printed on the back.  For our favorite suppliers, they could do up a series of these promotional cards that have pictures of them in various fanciful settings, such as 80's Rock Stars, Disco Divas, NASCAR Drivers, Cowboys, Knights - whatever!  And we could collect these cards and trade them.
> 
> Scott.



In Las Vegas they give you "trading cards" as you walk down the "strip".  I'd prefer a handful of them, personally!! (The cards, but the people on the cards would be ok, too!!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CabinetMaker (Sep 8, 2013)

Who hates free bees!?

I like cookies.  Soft an chewy.  Even better - green cookies!  What is agreen cookie you ask.  It is a cookie where energy was not expended to convert the cookie from a doughy state to a crispy state.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 8, 2013)

Monty said:


> Recently Roy started putting in a home baked cookie.



I think I'll start ordering from Roy!

I appreciate free extras (was Bill at Arizona Silhouette the one that started it?) but I find that I almost never use the blanks. I may be alone in this, I select blanks that I like and that is a smal subset of those available. If I don't really like the blank, I will not use it. I have a large box (and several smaller boxes) of blanks that I'll never use and most of my free extras go in there.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 8, 2013)

thewishman said:


> I think I'll start ordering from Roy!
> 
> I appreciate free extras (was Bill at Arizona Silhouette the one that started it?) but I find that I almost never use the blanks. I may be alone in this, I select blanks that I like and that is a smal subset of those available. If I don't really like the blank, I will not use it. I have a large box (and several smaller boxes) of blanks that I'll never use and most of my free extras go in there.



Send it to me please!   I'll cover shipping.  

I use all the free blanks.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 8, 2013)

I appriciate anything for free. 

I like getting the blanks.  It helps me try new things I might not have otherwise.   

Another idea that comes to mind would be set of extra tubes for one of the kits I'm buying.  

I don't know about others, but I like to have extra tubes for every style pen I make.   But sometimes I forget to order them or notice when I'm low.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 8, 2013)

I have done this on a number of past orders and every so often will do it again if requested. Thinking on the new site at checkout having buyer choice "Thank you gift" Cookie, Blank or CA... Just thinking out loud. :biggrin:





walshjp17 said:


> Can't remember which vendor does it, but I've received medium CA at least twice. Can always use more CA.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you make that 2 smaller boxes........we also like the free blanks.
2 reasons

First.......they are usually something out of the realm of what we have or can afford.
Second...they give us a chance to try something new. The cost of the blanks is covered and we can afford to buy tubes. If after we have rounded the blank and we don't see anything interesting.........then it becomes pratice for us.

We also would be willing to pay the postage.


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 8, 2013)

On my last order from Exotics, I got an acrylic blank that I was definitely going to get sometime. So, yeah, I like free blanks.

What would be really neat is if we could have a "Freebie wish list", and then the seller could select from that so we would always get something that we can use.


----------



## MichaelD (Sep 8, 2013)

I use the free blanks as samples.  I'll turn them round and set them up as display and let the customer play "what if".  They can take a pen style and compare it to different turned blanks and get an idea if they might like a different barrel.  I don't have to try to have so many combinations of pen styles with different blanks on display.  Keep the free blanks if possible.


----------



## Curly (Sep 8, 2013)

A credit automatically applied to my next order of whatever is deemed  appropriate by the vendor for the now order. Anything from a nickel on up would make me happy. 

Don't get me wrong, I think anything extra in the box is good and I am always happy to get them, however Customs might get bent over baked goods and the like coming over the border.

Pete


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 8, 2013)

I voted pen blanks, but any type of pen making stuff is fine.  If I order a half dozen of a kit, an extra tube or two would be cool.  If I order a dozen slims one of those are fine.  When I order I don't "expect" a freebie.  It seems that certain people send them, which is awesome.  There has been an occasion where the freebie was a blank I used right away because it was one that someone I knew would like.  (Even when it is all pink for my daughters)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 8, 2013)

Curly said:


> A credit automatically applied to my next order of whatever is deemed  appropriate by the vendor for the now order. Anything from a nickel on up would make me happy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think anything extra in the box is good and I am always happy to get them, however Customs might get bent over baked goods and the like coming over the border.
> 
> Pete



So far we've haven't been on the wrong side of customs as far as I know with the cookies.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 8, 2013)

I enjoy getting the freebie yippies! 

Five$, Ten$ and Twenty$ would be ok too!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd like a dollar bill - any denomination!


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Sep 8, 2013)

*PEN BLANKS !!!*

Oh yes, PEN BLANKS!  :handshake:

Something a little out of the ordinary, different, unusual, discontinued, who cares.  

Exotics sure surprised me with a dandy "Sangria" blank.  They must have known I was a sucker for anything red or maroon!  Thank you Exotics.

In another purchase I was given a mini pine cone blank as a gift for a delayed order.  Wow what a beautiful creation!  Thank you Eric Beuker.

At a local swap meet/picnic last year a gentleman gave me a beautiful Amboyna burl pen blank with the purchase of a half dozen Choke Cherry blanks.  That Amboyna is some of the prettiest I've ever seen.  Thank you, Bill K.

About foods.  Many of us have health issues, and do not need exposure to the previously mentioned food items or similar.   I for one would if I knew a food product were going to be shipped with my order would ask politely in advance that it be left out of my order.  No hard feelings.  Knowing, I'd be just that much better off for it.  

Believe me there was a time in my life when I couldn't muster that kind of courage.

To all suppliers.  Something directly related to the craft would always be welcomed by almost anyone.  It need not be expensive or perfect.  A small token of appreciation.  If it is merchandise please label it "Freebie" or similar.

Another unintended book,

Charlie


----------



## JohnGreco (Sep 8, 2013)

I like blanks, especially because you may get one you never saw before, or saw it online and it just didn't photograph as well as it shows in person.


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 8, 2013)

Blanks are nice because I usually get a style or pattern I would not normally buy so I get to try something new.  I like the suggestion of spare tubes or other supplies. On the other hand I would not say no to a cookie or any other freebee.


----------



## Tom D (Sep 8, 2013)

Like everyone else, I to enjoy the freebies but lets keep them a surprise. I enjoy getting a freebie more when I don't expect than thinking I am entitled to one just because I go to a certain vendor.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 8, 2013)

CabinetMaker said:


> Who hates free bees!?
> 
> I like cookies. Soft an chewy. Even better - green cookies! What is agreen cookie you ask. It is a cookie where energy was not expended to convert the cookie from a doughy state to a crispy state.


 
Ahhhh...so in the conversion to a different form there was an energy loss given off as heat...1st law of thermodynamics for cookies!!


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Sep 8, 2013)

Exotics sent me my fist acrylic blank. A beautiful basically red one. Blanks are my favorite.  I was hooked.  Thanks again Exotics. Of course, Any gift that is added to my order will be appreciated and enjoyed.  And will receive a good thank you, Too!!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 9, 2013)

I always appreciate the freebies. I like the free blanks and the extra tubes for the kits I ordered is also a great idea. I think it is a great way for the vendor to say "thank you" for the order.
________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## avbill (Sep 9, 2013)

the problem with Freebies  is the seller does not label the blank.   I have had several really good looking blanks  yet no name to them so i could not order the blank again~

they label it as a freebie.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 9, 2013)

Money


----------



## alparent (Sep 9, 2013)

Fried Chicken would sure be nice!


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 10, 2013)

CabinetMaker said:


> *Who hates free bees!?*
> 
> I like cookies. Soft an chewy. Even better - green cookies! What is agreen cookie you ask. It is a cookie where energy was not expended to convert the cookie from a doughy state to a crispy state.


 I do.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 10, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> CabinetMaker said:
> 
> 
> > *Who hates free bees!?*
> ...



Smitty, thank goodness I never send a *Free Bee* but do send a  *"Thank you* *gift"* so I know you'll love Dee's cookies:biggrin:.


----------



## Leviblue (Sep 10, 2013)

Pen blanks are nice, but if not labeled then how do I know what to order if I really like the blank. 
CA freebie would be nice or any other item.  Either way I think its a great way to say thank you to the customer and is just a nice gesture.  Thank you those vendors that offer these freebies no matter what they may be.


----------



## Clayton (Sep 10, 2013)

I think I would like a pen kit - maybe a slimline because it is about the price of a blank.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 10, 2013)

I suppose, I play on both halves of the field as I buy a lot of stuff and I also sell.  I rarely receive any "gifts" with my purchases, pen related or not, I do however, appreciate immensely when I get "something", this has been something that I always took some attention to so, every time I sold something, I would always thing of something that I could "chuck-in" as a "gift".

Is like the "tipping" issue in restaurants, some see it as a normal things while other, wouldn't give a toss about it.

When I started selling wood on eBay 8 years ago, I always follows this principle of mine and, unless restricted by parcel weight, I would always send "something" extra, a simple gift in my view...!

After some time, I started to get some people that would get "nasty" on me if I wouldn't include something extra, not taking into consideration if was any space/weight left, to do so.  I started to feel "obligated" to include something and that, put me off completely so I stop putting any extras/gifts in any parcel, no exceptions...! It really got me mad...!

Slowly but surely, I started to get some indirect comments/insinuations from some of my regulars that didn't know what happened or why I was no longer adding any gifts to the order, these gifts were for pen turners, shorts from other species that weren't part of the order.  These shorts could be anything from 2"1/2 to 4"+, most were simple not long enough to make it to full size, and in most cases, were/are the end of a longer piece so, the quality is no different than the full size blanks.

I didn't like the fact that, a couple of idiots should spoil the fun for everyone else and stop me to do what I always did so, I started to add the "gifts" and even more than ever before.  Is not difficult to work out what the good people though of it and I made a promise to myself that, I wouldn't allow non-deserving people to bother me much, I just ignore them...!

Now, why am I saying all this, some would say...??? well, that is a point that I'm trying to make from my own experience and that is also, how I see it if I'm to be the "gift's" recipient and that is, I don't agree for a minute that, "we" should demand what we want as gifts, that's nor right in my books,  going that way is imposing to the "seller" something that is entirely up to him/her to determine what that "gift" should be.

With all due respect Monty, and I'm sorry to say it, I don't agree with your poll and the sentiment behind it, which is wrong, in my view...!

There is never a single "gift" choice that will please everyone, no seller should be put in the position that has to almost have a data record of what each customer "wants" for a gift, this is all very wrong, as far as I'm concern, be thankful for what you get, period...!

These are my though and my story, I'm sticking with it...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George

Sent by my disc sander...


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Sep 10, 2013)

Monty said:


> Looks like everyone is trying to be creative in the Free Bee's they put in with your order.
> I think Ed started it with free blanks. Soon to follow was Beartooth Woods. Recently Roy started putting in a home baked cookie. This week my order from Woodturningz included candy.
> With this in mind, how about a fun poll about what you would like to find as a Free Bee in your order.
> Comments welcome.



I voted for "something else". There is no substitute for cash, moola, money, you know what I mean.
Hey, you said it was a fun poll.

Larry


----------



## BayouPenturner (Sep 11, 2013)

as long as I get my order right and timely I am satisfied.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 11, 2013)

When we order from the big dealers we do not get nor expect a freebie/extra gift/free item/etc, but we get them from a few of the smaller venders on here.  Honestly it is about the same as sending a coupon or saying a discount on the next purchase.  It is an incentive to return, I understand the point of the poll, it is market research to find a way to increase sales.

Someone said everyone will prefer something else, just remember if you give someone $20, some people will be mad if you give it to them all in dimes vs 2 tens.  Most people would be happy with twenty bucks in any denomination and appreciate the extra gift no matter what.

I do agree the name on the freebies would be nice.


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Sep 11, 2013)

I am grateful for the freebies I have received. However, since I am focusing on casting my own blanks, the free ones take a back seat if you know what I mean. Maybe a good idea is a small square of micromesh. We all can use it, and it is a consumable item.


----------



## Waluy (Sep 11, 2013)

Well I chose pen blanks but really as long as my order was right and on time I am happy. I would agree if a vendor chooses to send a blank it would be nice to have a label on it but if its not labeled I just take a picture and post on here.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, this is an interesting thread!!

Did "Ed" actually start "freebees"?  Not really, but I think I am the first and so far the only "freebee--yippee" giver-awayer!!

When I placed orders for my shows  (long before Exotics), I sometimes used Arizona Silhouette.  Bill would toss in a couple short wood blanks---usually a very pretty wood, but these were the days BEFORE the sierra, so there was not much I could do with them.  I figured he was smart to use these as "advertising" for the quality of his wood blanks, unfortunately for me they were not very useful.  (I am always evaluating things from a marketing point of view, that's what a career in sales does to your brain:biggrin::biggrin

So, when Exotics was "born" and we started sending out LOTS more stuff than I had done with the CATalog, I was truly grateful to each of the customers and wanted to give them a little "extra".  We were small and I knew we were purchasing products at "less favorable" prices than our established, much larger competitors, so I also knew this would have a higher cost for me than for most.   But, we did it anyhow!!  

We decided to label them "freebee", but as I was making the labels, I thought about what reaction would I have had to receiving these.  Thus was born "Freebee--YIPPEE!!"  Four years later, we have seen no reason to change.  It appears from this survey that the majority of you are pleased with the program---so it will continue.  (And about a year ago someone mentioned they wanted them labeled, so they have been labeled ever since--unless it pulls off somewhere along the line)

Yes, we could change to supplies.  Micromesh and CA have been mentioned--that COULD happen.  Of course, if we choose micromesh, you will have ONE grit---but you NEED at least six---so how many comments will I see from my esteemed competition saying I am really just FORCING you to BUY the other five??  You have to realize there are people on this forum who delight in telling you HOW I am dictating your next thought or action.  Which influences WHAT MY actions will be, from time to time.

As for those who would prefer money---we ARE considering that possibility.  Again, a coupon has to be structured so as NOT to affect the revenue of our partners.  AND, again you will see our competition telling you it is all a ploy to make you buy more 

Thanks to Monty for posting this poll (I had nothing to do with it), I have enjoyed the comments and will continue to watch.  Every comment represents another chance to please MORE of the people---which we try to continue to do.

Thank-you,
Ed


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 11, 2013)

Wait, a gift/fb/yippee/cookies/coupon are a way to try and get people to buy more???  Next you are going to say great customer service, fast shipping, correct orders are also ploys to keep people from coming back.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 11, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Well, this is an interesting thread!!
> 
> As for those who would prefer money---we ARE considering that possibility. Again, a coupon has to be structured so as NOT to affect the revenue of our partners. *AND, again you will see our competition telling you it is all a ploy to make you buy more*
> Thank-you,
> Ed


HMMMMMMM....lets see, I send you some amount of money to buy something and you give me back some of it as a freebee - yippee as a ploy to get me to send you more money to buy more things.  That works for me - we call it discounts.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 11, 2013)

Wait a minute, the people that give you a bite of something to eat on a tooth pick in the mall have motives to do something????????


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 11, 2013)

I voted for something else... free shipping on orders over a certain amount would be nice and might even generate larger orders. I know that I have added a few items on a couple of past AS orders just to get over their hump.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 11, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Well, this is an interesting thread!!
> 
> Did "Ed" actually start "freebees"? Not really, but I think I am the first and so far the only "freebee--yippee" giver-awayer!!
> 
> ...


 
When Mr. Brown mentioned  competition I can only assume he is talking about Smitty and myself as we're the only other vendors on the site that are not the big boys (CSUSA, PSI etc). 
#1, I have never said or posted that a coupon or discount is a poly to get you to buy from Him or anyone else , as a matter of fact I ran a survey about giving a coupon instead of a thank you and on my new site that will be one of the options given, and Smitty is on record as not liking Free-bees or gifts but has never accused either Ed or myself who do sent a free-bee or thank you gift. 

#2-Now to your esteemed competition again I nor Smitty as far as I know have never in the past and as I can't speak on Smitty's behalf on the future but you have no worries as to me telling your or my customers that your forcing them to buy anything in the future as that would be hypocritical of me as I also have given "Thank You" Blanks, CA, and yes cookies, and might give discount codes in the future.

#3-I also thank Monty for starting this thread, it has giving me some food for thought although as one person requested fried chicken that's not the food I'm thinking of:biggrin: 

I'll even thank Mr. Brown as I think competition is a good thing not a bad thing as it keeps us from becoming complacent.

And yes we give these as "Thank You Gifts" for buying from us but lets be honest we also want them to remember us and come back, and the Free-Bee or Thank You Gift" is that small reminder.


----------



## stevenpetry (Sep 11, 2013)

Not wood working related, but if you're into weapons, Larue Tactical hooks you up on orders. Last order I made was for a special edition Dillo (it's a nifty tacticool bottle opener). Box that came in was huge for such a small item though. Inside was an extra standard Dillo, big bottle of Dillo Dust (think all spice on crack), several bumper stickers, and numerous pocket sized constitution pamphlets. They always throw in a dillo or dillo dust with orders, but this time they went all out. Great products, excellent customer service, and the best freebee's in the biz!

But on topic, blanks, CA, MM, all are great. Feel like candy or items not directly related to the items ordered, were tossed in as a "well this'll work" kinda thing. Appreciate free stuff, but when it's something like candy, it's kind of like saying we'll give you free stuff, but not stuff you're gonna want. It lacks the thought that someone actually took the time to consider what they were putting in the package.  I'd rather get a "thanks" written on to the invoice than candy. 

But that's me. If nothing else, as long as the order is right and it didn't take a year to get it, I'm happy.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 11, 2013)

COOKIES!!!!


----------



## Chasper (Sep 11, 2013)

I like the freebees, I appreciate them and I use them.  But I think we as buyers should stop expecting them.  I buy what I need and I rebuy more of what I need.  My buy or don't buy decisions are not significantly influenced by the presence or absence of a freebee.  I would prefer to see our partners (vendors) save the cost of freebees and spend that money on other parts of their businesses.  If our partners are not making good profits and adding new products, then I can't introduce new products and succeed in my pen selling business.  I'd like my partners to be very successful.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 11, 2013)

It's kind of funny, this discussion parrells a lot of our other discussions.  Wether to give a discount on the pens we make.  Wether to include a gift with the purchase, so on and so forth.  Now is it much different when we give a box or bag with a pen we make?


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Considered*

While, in general, I don't like 'freebees' I can't say that I have not considered giving them.  The most serious idea I have considered and sometimes use (for other reasons) is giving an instore credit based on the total amount of the buyer's purchase.  I have not adopted this but I have considered it.  

I don't have access to a lot of blanks because I don't sell them so adding blanks is not an option. 


Most of my sales here are of already heavily discounted items so I'm not anxious to add costs.


BTW - criticizing my competitors for anything they do is not my bag...and both Roy and Ed are also my suppliers as well as competitors so I don't wish either of them anything but the best for their businesses.  I also buy from CSUSA, PSI, Lazerlinez, Dayacom, Rizheng and others who also sell retail in competition with me....I wish them all well too.


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 11, 2013)

I am in agreement with a lot of the other posters.  I appreciate the freebees, but I don't expect them.   My feeling is, at least with the vendors I deal with here, I always get my $ worth, usually more, even without any extras thrown in.  If there is an extra thank you, that is nice and makes me feel good, but it does not realy influence where I buy items.  That is determined by where I feel I get the best combo of price/quality/service/availibility for a particular product.


----------



## Monty (Sep 11, 2013)

First off, I'll say I started this thread because I thought it amusing when I candy as a free bee after reading that Roy was including a home made cookie. I, like many others do not expect free bees in my order, but they are always appreciated, whatever the vendor chooses to include. It was not intended as "market research" as such but more to get others thoughts on free bees.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 14, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> CabinetMaker said:
> 
> 
> > *Who hates free bees!?*
> ...


 
I tend to throw out my cookies when they get green. Thank you for the info on this, I will save them up and send you a box full....LOL:biggrin:


All joking aside, I am happy when I just get what I ordered and paid for.


----------



## avbill (Sep 14, 2013)

This week my order from Woodturningz included candy.   Really?


----------



## avbill (Sep 14, 2013)

I ask you  How many of you send a thank you gift to your vendors?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 14, 2013)

avbill said:


> I ask you How many of you send a thank you gift to your vendors?


 
I have had a customer from California and not to embarrass him not tell his name but he send me a bottle of wine once :biggrin: and I invite all my customers to do the same:biggrin::wink:. Thanks Bill.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm one of the 'seven'.:wink: So far....

I just want what I order at a competitive price and for it to be sent to me as soon as the vendor can. I don't want any second rate blank ( or anything else ) in the box which may have just pushed my postage ( or customs / import tax ) costs up.
The vendor gets my money, I get their goods. End of contract.
I don't want to have to suck up or praise a vendor for a mediocre freebie if I ever get around to using it. I also don't want to feel that I need to promote any vendor when I post my SOYP stuff. I certainly don't want to feel that that I need to praise any vendor just cos the Postal Service delivered it quickly. I mean, why wouldn't a vendor send stuff the same or the next day??? 

Freebies, whether good or bad, actually cost the vendor money. If they are in this business to make money then you can be sure of one thing, and that is that the cost of that blank is included in the selling price of the rest of their stuff. Don't kid yourself, or let them kid you that it's free. 

I have to admit that I was actually very impressed with Smitty's reply where he essentially openly says that he doesn't have a big enough mark up to include a freebie. I have NEVER bought from him, but that may change.

Freebies do have a place though. I think that it may be appropriate to include a freebie when the vendor has messed up. CSUSA, PSI, Timberbits and a few other pro vendors have once or twice sent me the wrong stuff and all of them have just said to keep the originally supplied wrong stuff. 

It's been interesting reading and following this thread. Answered a few things too.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 14, 2013)

avbill said:


> I ask you How many of you send a thank you gift to your vendors?


I have had a couple of people who buy from send me a pen to add to my collection that was a gift.  I appreciate them acknowledge them and they have been added to my collection.


----------

